# 02 Altima 2.5 with no heat, HELP!!!



## blacktruckryder (Oct 22, 2005)

The only time i have heat is when i'm on the highway.

I just changed out the thermostat, its had a coolant flush. What else can i do?

I would prefer not to take it to the dealer.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Sounds to me like you MIGHT have a blown head gasket? This is a common issue with the '02-'04 Altimas with the 2.5s. Take it to a Nissan dealership for a correct diagnosis or you'll do what most people do on here and try to fix it themselves and realize that they can't, so it ends up going to a Nissan dealership anyways...

BTW, Have you correctly bled the trapped air out of the cooling system?


----------



## blacktruckryder (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks for the reply.

I have put the front of the car on ramps, and let it idle for like 15 minutes with the radiator cap off. Then i topped it off with antifreeze and put a new radiator cap on it.

After doing all that, the heat works a lot better. But its still not right, when i stop the heat cools off. It doesn't get cold like it did before.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

metro273 said:


> Sounds to me like you MIGHT have a blown head gasket? This is a common issue with the '02-'04 Altimas with the 2.5s. Take it to a Nissan dealership for a correct diagnosis or you'll do what most people do on here and try to fix it themselves and realize that they can't, so it ends up going to a Nissan dealership anyways...
> 
> BTW, Have you correctly bled the trapped air out of the cooling system?


How common?


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

That depends on what you mean by common. I have seen about 10 cars a year with this problem. 
Blacktruckryder, do you hear any gurgling sound when you accelerate? If so, then you may have the stuck air pocket in heater core problem, which doing what you did should fix.
Do the air doors for the AC/Heater system move? Can you hear them move when you switch them from Cold to Hot? Or from Recirculate to Fresh? If you have the Manual AC system, then you may have a problem with the cable that runs from the control to the door.


----------



## blacktruckryder (Oct 22, 2005)

rps180 said:


> That depends on what you mean by common. I have seen about 10 cars a year with this problem.
> Blacktruckryder, do you hear any gurgling sound when you accelerate? If so, then you may have the stuck air pocket in heater core problem, which doing what you did should fix.
> Do the air doors for the AC/Heater system move? Can you hear them move when you switch them from Cold to Hot? Or from Recirculate to Fresh? If you have the Manual AC system, then you may have a problem with the cable that runs from the control to the door.


I think i just had air stuck in the system. I put the car back on the ramps and let it run a little longer. I think that did the trick. It seems to be working now.

I really don't think i have a blown head gasket. The coolant and oil are both clean, the car has never overheated.

Thanks for the help guys.:thumbup:


----------



## bebmotorsports (Jan 20, 2010)

I own an auto/repair facility in Plainfield, IL. I have an 02 2.5L in the shop as we speak that *HAD* no heat at an idle. Heat for days above idle/under-load. 

SOULUTION: SEE J'S REPAIR AND PERFORMANCE ;-) jk jk.... We back flushed the heatercore. Very simple with the right tool. 

*RESULT: more then heat then you know what to do with at an idle. *

J's REPAIR AND PERFORMANCE
815-556-0027
Plainfield, IL 

*SORRY FOR BRINGING UP A DEAD THREAD!!!!!!*


----------

